# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Micsig DP10013 High Voltage Differential Probe 1300V 100MHz

## JOUN

Πωλεται το probe του τιτλου.
Ειναι χρησιμοποιημενο μια φορα για δοκιμη..
Τιμη 150 ευρω με μεταφορικα του αγοραστη. 
Η φθηνοτερη που βρηκα στο νετ ειναι στο eleshop.eu.

----------


## nestoras

Κλειδώθηκε!
Το προϊόν πουλήθηκε!

----------

